

Google Hopes Open Source Will Give Its Cloud a Path to the Enterprise - Ricker
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/26/google-hopes-open-source-will-give-its-cloud-a-path-to-the-enterprise/

======
mcherm
I work for a large, "enterprisey" corporation. Three years ago, I had a the
company's chief architect explain that we had a policy prohibiting any use of
open source software because it had "too much legal risk" for a large company.
(He apparently had no idea what was actually used.)

That individual is no longer with the company. This year I have heard senior
executives say that EVERY piece of software we use should be open source,
unless there is a good reason not to. (They are even trying to figure out how
to contribute back to open source, although in my opinion they have a lot to
learn.)

It is anecdotal, but from this (and other examples) I think Google may be
right about this. Open source was once the kiss of death for "enterprise", but
now it is (rightfully) considered an advantage.

~~~
taylodl
Nope. Our executives and risk management group are very much against open
source. We have to jump through hoops to use any open source software. Never
mind that 90% of all vendor solutions use open source. Sigh.

